# Avet, Penn, or Okuma 50



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a couple new reels for yellow fin tuna fishing. I'm thinking there's no need for 50 wides when I can get the narrower 50's and still load them with 700+ yards of 130# braid with 100# top shot. The 3 I'm considering are Avet EX 50/2, Penn 50VSX, Okuma Makaira 50II SEA. Their all similar in price but I'm wondering if I would have trouble finding someone to work on the Okuma or Avets locally. Any suggestions would be appreciated...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Okuma Makaira for sure. I have 4 of them in different sizes.

And yes I have worked on them also. They are way overbuilt reels.


----------



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

Thanks for the advice. Anywhere you would recommend buying them from? I don't know of any local Okuma dealers.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

The Avets are bad to the bone. No need for even the 50, the 30s are perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

